# Young couple seeking help and guidance on new path in life?



## kaylynandcasey (Feb 18, 2012)

Hello everyone. We currently live in West Michigan, but are in the process of transitioning to becoming "homeless" outside of our van, that we intend to drive out west or somewhere, and find somewhere we can live away from the majority of the corrupt, deceitful, and superficial society we live in today. We want to build a cabin, live off the land, grow our own crops, raise our own livestock, and get back to a more peaceful, natural way of life. We've got a 95 Chevy Cargo Van packed full of food and essentials, tools and seeds and various things we believe we will need to survive. We've done a lot of research [though there is always so much to learn, and I'm sure in the grand scheme of things we know very little]. We feel prepared, but we're probably not as prepared as we'd like to think. We just need to get out of Michigan. The people we are surrounded by are awful, heartless people. We have had so much bad karma come down on us since we've lived here, it's insane, especially as I am a firm believer in karma and I have done nothing but live my life treating others as I wish to be treated; with kindness, love, and respect. We just want to be happy, away from the bad people and bad things. We want to live simply and quietly in the woods. I'd also like to write a book chronicling our experiences, as I am an English major in College [taking some time off, obviously], and have aspired to be a writer since I was a small child when I started writing my own books.

We need your help. We don't know what to do or where to go. We thought about going to Utah, because I have an aunt in Park City we could visit...but where do we go from there? We realize we can't just find a patch of woods and squat there. So what do we do? I don't know if I can afford our own land, I will have my taxes back here soon once all my W-2's get resent to me...but even that won't be enough I don't think. So are there other options for us? Places for people with these dreams, aspirations and passions to go? Any help would be appreciated. Thank you and nice to meet you all.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

kaylynandcasey said:


> Hello everyone. I'm very excited to have found this forum. My name is Kaylyn and I'm 22 years old. My boyfriend's name is Casey, and he's 21. We currently live in West Michigan, but are in the process of transitioning to becoming "homeless" outside of our van, that we intend to drive out west or somewhere, and find somewhere we can live away from the majority of the corrupt, deceitful, and superficial society we live in today. We want to build a cabin, live off the land, grow our own crops, raise our own livestock, and get back to a more peaceful, natural way of life. We've got a 95 Chevy Cargo Van packed full of food and essentials, tools and seeds and various things we believe we will need to survive. We've done a lot of research [though there is always so much to learn, and I'm sure in the grand scheme of things we know very little]. We feel prepared, but we're probably not as prepared as we'd like to think. We just need to get out of Michigan. The people we are surrounded by are awful, heartless people. We have had so much bad karma come down on us since we've lived here, it's insane, especially as I am a firm believer in karma and I have done nothing but live my life treating others as I wish to be treated; with kindness, love, and respect. We just want to be happy, away from the bad people and bad things. We want to live simply and quietly in the woods. I'd also like to write a book chronicling our experiences, as I am an English major in College [taking some time off, obviously], and have aspired to be a writer since I was a small child when I started writing my own books.
> 
> We need your help. We don't know what to do or where to go. We thought about going to Utah, because I have an aunt in Park City we could visit...but where do we go from there? We realize we can't just find a patch of woods and squat there. So what do we do? I don't know if I can afford our own land, I will have my taxes back here soon once all my W-2's get resent to me...but even that won't be enough I don't think. So are there other options for us? Places for people with these dreams, aspirations and passions to go? Any help would be appreciated. Thank you and nice to meet you all.


Well first and foremost, Welcome aboard.

It sounds to me (and this isn't meant to be critical) that you are wanting to "get out of Dodge" like Yesterday.

I can't really give you any advice on where to go, but I will say (for what it's worth), slow down take a few deep breaths and get your head wrapped around the idea of doing some extensive research before you go "charging windmills".

First go back on this forum and read a few posts about the area you are thinking of moving to. GypsySue, HozayBuck and several others on here either live in that neck of the woods or go there often. I would reccomend that you read what they have posted about relocating in their area and what they have said about some of the folks that have relocated there.

Take the time and effort to really check things out, contact realtors in the area, check with local Chambers of Commerce about local job opportunities and overall just gather as much information as you possibly can.

If you just pack your van and head out, you could very easily wind up down to your "last dime" with no prospects for the future.

What I just said may sound harsh, but I don't mean it that way. I just don't want to see you wind up a statistic, I just want you to truly be prepared for the monumental task that you intend to undertake.

There are so many considerations that need to be thought out, and so many preperations that need to be made, that honestly can't be listed in a few short paragraphs.

So I higly reccomed that you do a whole bunch of 'homework" and planning before you load up that Van.

Whatever you decide to do, I wish you nothing but the best, and that the Lord blesses you with sucess.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

oldvet said:


> What I just said may sound harsh, but I don't mean it that way. I just don't want to see you wind up a statistic, I just want you to truly be prepared for the monumental task that you intend to undertake.
> 
> There are so many considerations that need to be thought out, and so many preperations that need to be made, that honestly can't be listed in a few short paragraphs.
> 
> So I higly reccomed that you do a whole bunch of 'homework" and planning before you load up that Van.


Truer words were never spoken.

Your goals are admirable and being able to take care of ones own needs is something a lot of us here strive for. However, it's a journey, a mindset if you will, and one that takes much planning and preparation. If you're not sure if you can afford land right now, how will you afford a containment system for your livestock? Good fencing is very expensive. Cows and sheep can be held with a couple strands of electric wire. You might be able to do an acre for $1500-$2000. But cows need a lot of space. Goats, which don't need as much room, are miserable to keep contained. We learned the hard way.  Expect to drop $3000-$4000 to keep them where you want them. 
Without a little practical experience you will not be able to sustain yourselves with your seed bank. Again, been there. Gardening has a steep learning curve and since you're not sure where you are going yet, how do you know the seed you have will grow in the area where you end up. 
Like oldvet said, it may sound harsh but you could find yourselves destitute faster than you realize. Take a step back and formulate a more concrete plan before you "hit the road."

One option to help you begin your journey may be to look for a small homestead to rent for a time. With a bit of leg work you may be able to find a farm where there is an older couple that is unable to keep up with the farm anymore and their children don't want anything to do with that way of life. Helping someone take care of a farm will give you practical, hand's on knowledge from someone who has done it their whole life. Here is a place to start.

http://www.countrysidemag.com/

Look in the classified section. I've seen ads there for folks looking for help.

Most of all, don't get discouraged. It just takes time.


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

Welcome to the board. :wave: Lots of knowledgeable folks on here that will gladly give you some pointers. 
If you are dead-set on leaving (and it sounds like you are) and cannot line up some type of work, you may consider Workamping. You work a set number of hours in exchange for a free campsite and also get paid some per hour. Google workamping and see what you can find.
Here's one website-

http://www.work-for-rvers-and-campers.com/

And here's one for living out of your camper, van, car, etc.-

http://cheaprvliving.com/

Good luck with it.

Tim


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Check out ecovillages. Many offer apprenticeships, sometimes fees are involved, sometimes you'd need outside income to help support your endeavors. Most times you have to contact them and be selected for their apprenticeship programs.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

UncleJoe said:


> Truer words were never spoken.
> 
> Your goals are admirable and being able to take care of ones own needs is something a lot of us here strive for. However, it's a journey, a mindset if you will, and one that takes much planning and preparation. If you're not sure if you can afford land right now, how will you afford a containment system for your livestock? Good fencing is very expensive. Cows and sheep can be held with a couple strands of electric wire. You might be able to do an acre for $1500-$2000. But cows need a lot of space. Goats, which don't need as much room, are miserable to keep contained. We learned the hard way.  Expect to drop $3000-$4000 to keep them where you want them.
> Without a little practical experience you will not be able to sustain yourselves with your seed bank. Again, been there. Gardening has a steep learning curve and since you're not sure where you are going yet, how do you know the seed you have will grow in the area where you end up.
> ...


UncleJoe has given you some of the very best advice that there is to give, please for your sakes take what he has told you and really think about it and as I said earlier, do your research and homework. Good luck, God's speed to you both, and whatever decision you come to, please do yourselves a favor and run it by the folks on here and see what advice you get.


----------



## AlabamaGal (Dec 27, 2011)

Just to add another possibility, a lot of small CSAs and organic farms offer interships. You get to learn some badly needed skills and get a place to stay for a while.

One other thing to think about: you seem to have a lot of anger toward Michigan. Well, there are jerks everywhere. There are also good folks everywhere. I've lived out west, in the east, up north and down south, in the country and in the middle of a city. The two things in common with all of these places is that a) people are basically the same and b) they all have preconceived and firmly held notions about people in the other places that are wrong.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

AlabamaGal said:


> Just to add another possibility, a lot of small CSAs and organic farms offer interships. You get to learn some habadly needed skills and get a place to stay for a while.
> 
> One other thing to think about: you seem to have a lot of anger toward Michigan. Well, there are jerks everywhere. There are also good folks everywhere. I've lived out west, in the east, up north and down south, in the country and in the middle of a city. The two things in common with all of these places is that a) people are basically the same and b) they all have preconceived and firmly held notions about people in the other places that are wrong.


Well said AlabamaGal, and you are right there is no Utopia out there just waiting for you to drop in. So I say make the very best of wherever you happen to be.


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

I could use a couple to help with a farm. It is on the end of a dead end road too, out in the country.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

VUnder said:


> I could use a couple to help with a farm. It is on the end of a dead end road too, out in the country.


That is awesome of you! :congrat:

If you haven't alreay, you might wanna toss a PM at kaylynandcasey as well to make sure that they will see it ..


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

VUnder said:


> I could use a couple to help with a farm. It is on the end of a dead end road too, out in the country.


OMG! The CraigsList Killer returns! :lolsmash:

jk, VU, it's just that any other site besides a prepper-oriented one telling people to come to an isolated area might be taken the wrong way


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Ha, you are right.

Oh, To be young again....

Good luck dear, sounds like you've got the beginnings of a good plan.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

VUnder said:


> I could use a couple to help with a farm. It is on the end of a dead end road too, out in the country.


*I can hear them banjo's in the woods already!! 

All joking aside if your going to head out regardless then I say go south and west..more work, warmer weather, which you'll need IF you have to live in your van a while.. and you may well have too...I spent several months in my old pick up with a home made topper and a Koren war tent with a wife ,kid, cat , and 3 Great Danes and drove from Cal to Maine, but we did it coz we wanted to and did it on $300.00 in 1971 of course camped in State and Fed camp grounds and Provincial sites in Canada but it was in the summer... Couldn't do it today for less them $3000.00

Take your time, look before you leap.. and plan on spending a few years acquiring a place to do it and learning what to do.. I admire your spirit .. but don't push to fast a Journey of a thousand miles begins with one step... *


----------



## wildcat (Oct 26, 2011)

Seems to me VUnder is at just as much risk making that offer, as they are if they take it.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

VUnder said:


> I could use a couple to help with a farm. It is on the end of a dead end road too, out in the country.


A lot of non-prepping folks question why we do what we do and if we are willing to help others, well what you just offered IMO goes a long way in proving that our motives and intentions are good and that we are in fact willing to help each other in anyway we can.

IMO we are truly a whole bunch of caring (if some us grizzled old coots would just admit it) people that are willing to extend a hand when it is needed to help someone help themselves.

No matter what anyone says or thinks, I say GOOD ON YA, and if they take you up on your offer, I will say a little prayer that everything works out for the best. :congrat::2thumb::congrat:


----------



## kaylynandcasey (Feb 18, 2012)

Thank you all for the advice. We do appreciate it and we will take everything you have said into consideration. When I get a chance to get on the computer today instead of my cell phone I will respond in depth to what was said. Again...thank you all.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

:2thumb:


oldvet said:


> A lot of non-prepping folks question why we do what we do and if we are willing to help others, well what you just offered IMO goes a long way in proving that our motives and intentions are good and that we are in fact willing to help each other in anyway we can.
> 
> IMO we are truly a whole bunch of caring (if some us grizzled old coots would just admit it) people that are willing to extend a hand when it is needed to help someone help themselves.
> 
> No matter what anyone says or thinks, I say GOOD ON YA, and if they take you up on your offer, I will say a little prayer that everything works out for the best. :congrat::2thumb::congrat:


good post, can't really expand on it, +1 :2thumb:


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi! My husband and I have made a life of doing what you're wanting to do. We started in our early 20s by buying an old school bus and making it into a home, complete with hardwood oak flooring rescued from a restaurant that was being torn down! We left our home state of Wisconsin and spent 3 years on the road in it. We spent our winters in southern Nevada being desert rats near Lake Mead. Summers wandering. 

Then we bought some land in Utah, owner finance, and from a garden center we got a bunch of fruit trees that were struggling and dying, and they were going to throw them away. We started an orchard on the land. A couple years later the court gave a huge chunk of land in that area back to the Ute Indians and ours was in that deal, so we were on the road again. 

We were residential managers of a small motel in northern Utah for a while, then hit the road again. Worked a summer at a National Park, worked as winter caretakers of a Dude ranch, watching over the place after the dudes and other employees left for the winter (it was great, out in the middle of nowhere with all those buildings and a bunch of food and firewood!) 

Started having kids, lived in a few rentals, then bought a little farm in Missouir in 1992 for $6,000. Hated Missouri (too many bugs and too humid! People were great though), and moved to SW Montana. We were allowed to build ourselves a place on a corner of someone else's 800 acres of land and stayed there for 2 1/2 years. Went back to Missouri, sold the farm, went to SE Kentucky for 6 years and lived way up on a mountain at the head of a 'holler', very isolated, deep-woods mountain people around us, it was like living in 3rd world America. Quaint and we loved it, but didn't want the kids to become adults there. 

Back to Montana 10 years ago, and now we own 20 acres with a log cabin on it, very remote and off-grid. We're self-sufficient and produce nearly all our food and live without hardly any income. We bought this place with no money down and an owner-financed contract, and paid it off in 3 1/2 years, then retired from regular employment. Property taxes are our only "must". We pay $396 a year at this time. We also pay insurance on our Jeep, just under $200 every six months, and phone/internet, $60/month. No other expenses, other than a bit of gas in the car from time to time, but we don't use the car much. We're into hiking and bicycling, even 14 miles round trip to get our mail.

My point? It can be done. It can be done with little money. You have to be motivated, because it's not always easy. It's work, but it's rewarding work if you have the right mindset. Like someone above said, there are going to be jerks anywhere, but after traveling around the country I can tell you there is a difference. For example, a few years ago I rode my bicycle from Louisiana up through Mississippi and north. The people of the rural south were the kindest, friendliest, nicest people I've ever met. I felt safe and welcome. In northern Indiana, where I got back on the train to return to Montana, the people were tense, distant, rushed, even in small towns. Overall, though, I like the feeling in the air around the west. It isn't that the people are as friendly as the southeast, and in fact the people out west can seem aloof and private, at first. But people will stop and help you change a flat tire, or just keep you company until you're back on the road. That's the sort of people we have out here. 

I think you could do well going to live on someone else's place for a while and learning how to do homestead-type things. It would give you a chance to find out if it's what you really want. While you're doing that you might have a good opportunity to find a place to build your own cabin/house and live the life you want.


----------



## snipers_girl101 (Feb 13, 2012)

Wow such awesome advice! I am in total agreement with the "don't rush into it mentality" but unless I read the original post incorrectly, it sounds like they're maybe being forced out from their current situation and may not be able to wait. Anyway, the advice is right on, learn all you can and be willing to work for/with someone else for awhile. My husband and I are looking at some land in WY/MT/SD, all vacant and remote for the future. We're thinking if we buy now while its low and owner financed, we can get it paid off and be ready to haul out when the last kiddo graduates high school (shes a freshman this year) and heads off to college. Still toying with the idea, we have a few acres where we are and our town is small and fairly rural, and I have a few more acres out on family land that will be mine eventually even further out.

Good luck to both of you, and please keep in contact so we know how you're getting along!


----------



## kaylynandcasey (Feb 18, 2012)

Sorry for the delay in response, finally able to hop on the computer.



snipers_girl101 said:


> I am in total agreement with the "don't rush into it mentality" but unless I read the original post incorrectly, it sounds like they're maybe being forced out from their current situation and may not be able to wait. Anyway, the advice is right on, learn all you can and be willing to work for/with someone else for awhile.


This is partially correct. We are not being FORCED out of our home, but we can no longer afford it, due to a number of circumstances out of our control. My father passed away last July, and a couple of weeks later we were the victims of a random but very traumatic and detrimental act of violence. It changed our whole lives, and since then, the financial repercussions of that incident have impacted our lives more than you can possibly imagine. Because of this, we are choosing to leave before we are forced to.

We are hoping to find someone already living the type of lifestyle we hope to live one day that would be willing to let us stay on their property, work for them, learn from them..etc. We are young, innovative, open-minded and hard-working individuals, especially for our age, and we are simply looking for guidance. We aren't asking for any sort of hand-out. We have our own vehicle, our own supplies, plenty of food, etc. We just need somewhere to go, and would be willing to work as hard as possible in order to have a place to stay and people to learn from. Or we would like to find another couple with similar ideas and goals that would be interested in joining us on this new path and would like to share in a joined effort to achieve a combined goal of self sufficiency and peaceful, natural living.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your struggles. Could always follow my sisters lead, and start driving west and when the truck breaks down, say that's where you were supposed to be. Good luck, and I hope you find what you're looking for.


----------



## Ur5hittingMe (May 1, 2011)

kaylynandcasey said:


> Sorry for the delay in response, finally able to hop on the computer.
> 
> This is partially correct. We are not being FORCED out of our home, but we can no longer afford it, due to a number of circumstances out of our control. My father passed away last July, and a couple of weeks later we were the victims of a random but very traumatic and detrimental act of violence. It changed our whole lives, and since then, the financial repercussions of that incident have impacted our lives more than you can possibly imagine. Because of this, we are choosing to leave before we are forced to.
> 
> We are hoping to find someone already living the type of lifestyle we hope to live one day that would be willing to let us stay on their property, work for them, learn from them..etc. We are young, innovative, open-minded and hard-working individuals, especially for our age, and we are simply looking for guidance. We aren't asking for any sort of hand-out. We have our own vehicle, our own supplies, plenty of food, etc. We just need somewhere to go, and would be willing to work as hard as possible in order to have a place to stay and people to learn from. Or we would like to find another couple with similar ideas and goals that would be interested in joining us on this new path and would like to share in a joined effort to achieve a combined goal of self sufficiency and peaceful, natural living.


Dunno if your interested, but we own a campground in SW PA and may be in the market for some assistance for a partial deduction in rental money. Would potentially include an older , but well kept rv to live in. We are a 45 acre wooded parcel with about 60 campers on it. We are looking for an honest couple to assist us with the day to day operations. You would be permitted to have a small garden. If this is something you may be interested in, pm me and I can give you more details and perhaps you could do the same.

Best of luck in your endeavor but keep in mind that slow and steady wiins the race


----------



## 1969cj-5 (Sep 14, 2011)

Ur5hittingMe said:


> Dunno if your interested, but we own a campground in SW PA and may be in the market for some assistance for a partial deduction in rental money. Would potentially include an older , but well kept rv to live in. We are a 45 acre wooded parcel with about 60 campers on it. We are looking for an honest couple to assist us with the day to day operations. You would be permitted to have a small garden. If this is something you may be interested in, pm me and I can give you more details and perhaps you could do the same.
> 
> Best of luck in your endeavor but keep in mind that slow and steady wiins the race


We need a "Jobs" Forum. People on here could post help wanted or work needed. Like minded folks working for and wirth one another sounds like a good idea.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

1969cj-5 said:


> We need a "Jobs" Forum. People on here could post help wanted or work needed. Like minded folks working for and wirth one another sounds like a good idea.


Sure, that's a good idea! People who are in need of help on their places could post that, and people who are looking for situations to go work for or help someone could post. As long as it didn't turn into a dating service, it might be a useful thing.


----------



## Claymore5150 (Nov 17, 2011)

Jobs forum is a great idea!

Also, something for them to give thought to, highest employment rate right now is western North Dakota. It's a real "BoomTown" type of place. Everyone is looking for help from retail, banking, transportation, construction, and the oil fields.

I had some friends move from eastern MI over there and they say things are really popping. Housing is a problem right now, though...not enough for everyone's needs.
It's kind of desolate and the weather is kinda rough, but plenty of work.

Always helps to have options and I love the fact that there have been good offers and great advice already thrown in your direction.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Housing is a SERIOUS problem in western North Dakota right now, with the oil boom. There are people living in campers and even cars, even with the terrible winter weather they have. Rentals are ridiculously high, if you can find one, and a lot of people are bunking together. That leads to problems of it's own. Crime has more than tripled in that whole area as well as eastern Montana. The locals aren't very happy about all the newcomers. It's not a happy place to be.

But... there are jobs, and they pay good. Do some serious research before you head up there though.


----------



## 1969cj-5 (Sep 14, 2011)

gypsysue said:


> Housing is a SERIOUS problem in western North Dakota right now, with the oil boom. There are people living in campers and even cars, even with the terrible winter weather they have. Rentals are ridiculously high, if you can find one, and a lot of people are bunking together. That leads to problems of it's own. Crime has more than tripled in that whole area as well as eastern Montana. The locals aren't very happy about all the newcomers. It's not a happy place to be.
> 
> But... there are jobs, and they pay good. Do some serious research before you head up there though.


If my Job in the Air Force gets cut I am heading to North Dakota with the Camper while the Wife holds down the farm.


----------



## kaylynandcasey (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice and support but we now face a very BIG problem. we just lost our home. for good... so now it is crucial that we find a place to start heading in our travels. WE ARE LEAVING TOMORROW MORNING WITH NO DESTINATION. Our only plan, as of the moment, is head South.

We ask that if anyone knows of anyone looking for extra help on the farm or perhaps just has some extra land that they could let both myself and my partner "enhance" for a while let us know please. The only thing we are looking for is someone willing to either employ us for a period of time while we save money to venture onwards, teach us more about permaculture, and/or let us work towards purchasing a section of unused/unwanted land. WOODED LAND. That is the MUST. our goal is to build a log cabin. therefore w ask that if you have the land to offer it must be wooded enough to build a 20 by 20 cabin of preferably pine as it will be the easiest to do by hand, with slim to no power tools. We would be more than willing to work out a payment plan [owner financing perhaps], or a partial payment/partial employment contract to someday have ownership of a parcel of land.

Thank you kindly.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Sorry to hear you're having to leave so abruptly. I'm sure you know that as you travel south you can continue to check in on the internet. If you have a laptop with wifi, places like McDonald's have free wifi. Libraries are a good option if you don't have a portable computer. 

Good luck. South is good, especially this time of year. Please keep in touch with all of us and let us know what you end up doing. If you get up this way come summer time, shoot me a PM. Take care!


----------



## 1969cj-5 (Sep 14, 2011)

Their story reminds me of some gypsysue fiction. I wonder what this could portend for our society?


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

kaylynandcasey said:


> Thanks for all the advice and support but we now face a very BIG problem. we just lost our home. for good... so now it is crucial that we find a place to start heading in our travels. WE ARE LEAVING TOMORROW MORNING WITH NO DESTINATION. Our only plan, as of the moment, is head South.
> 
> We ask that if anyone knows of anyone looking for extra help on the farm or perhaps just has some extra land that they could let both myself and my partner "enhance" for a while let us know please. The only thing we are looking for is someone willing to either employ us for a period of time while we save money to venture onwards, teach us more about permaculture, and/or let us work towards purchasing a section of unused/unwanted land. WOODED LAND. That is the MUST. our goal is to build a log cabin. therefore w ask that if you have the land to offer it must be wooded enough to build a 20 by 20 cabin of preferably pine as it will be the easiest to do by hand, with slim to no power tools. We would be more than willing to work out a payment plan [owner financing perhaps], or a partial payment/partial employment contract to someday have ownership of a parcel of land.
> 
> Thank you kindly.


Good luck with your journey, starting before SHTF for the rest of the counrty should be an advantage for you. please try to keep posting as you travel. IF you can stay away from the "boom" areas, they cost more than they are worth. Listen to the quiet voice inside and Look after each other, this type of adventure either builds or destroys a relationship.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

There have been a number of stories as of late of rural communities offering land for free. The downside is that these communities have been shrinking and so there is not much of a service industry in which to find a job, but if the population has been aging you might find some older folk who need a hand around the farm.

http://www.dailyfinance.com/2010/10/19/click-here-for-free-land-five-places-where-land-is-free/


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

This story, unfortunately .... sounds like a modern-day "Grapes of Wrath" by Steinbeck. 

Maybe someday instead of "Okies", people will refer to the flood of folks from Michigan as "Michies"


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

We've all heard that truth is stranger than fiction! Not that I think there's anything strange about Kaylyn and Casey and their situation. 

However, there might be an interesting story here. She expressed a desire to write, so I hope she keeps us posted. I wish them well, wherever they end up. I hope they stay safe, have lots of adventures, learn a lot, and find what they want!


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

People are the same everywhere. The Upper Peninsula would be a good place to go. So would the northern lower peninsula. You want to go somewhere that's low in population.


----------



## Claymore5150 (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm sure their adventures will be plenty! 
(I hope they keep a journal of their experiences, not only for themselves and possibly us, but if they have kids sometime down the road, their kids would probably love reading that stuff!)


----------



## kaylynandcasey (Feb 18, 2012)

On our way thru TN. Thanks everyone. Destination- GA  kaylyn will be writing her book.
ill be building the cabin. We will make it.


----------



## Claymore5150 (Nov 17, 2011)

Toot your horn driving through Knoxville....a few of us might hear ya!


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

BillS said:


> People are the same everywhere.


No. They're not. After having ridden my bicycle for over a thousand miles from Louisiana north in 2010, I can tell you people are very different. As I wrote in a previous post, the people of Louisana and Mississippi were warm, friendly, and welcoming. They were still pretty nice in Tennessee and Kentucky. Illinois and Indiana were a different story. The people weren't as friendly, they were more rushed, less welcoming, more self-focused.

I grew up in Wisconsin, my sister still lives in Fond du lac and I visit her (our parents have passed away), and the people there, while nice, are very impersonal and not interested in others the same way the people of the south were.

Out here in Montana people are reserved in a way that feels cold to outsiders. They're people who would stop anything to help you, but they aren't warm and involved with each other.

We normally spend part of our winter in southern Nevada, about 50 miles from Las Vegas and the people there are friendly in a folksy way, but it's more of a surface-casual type of friendly. Odd though it may be, some of the friendliest people we came across were in California when we traveled the length of that state last summer. Go figure.

My husband is from Kansas and we've spent a lot of time around the Kansas/Missouri/Arkansas/Oklahoma area, and while they're great people, they too are different from the people in other parts of the country we've spent time in.

And sometimes it's just people, and not the area they live in. There are exceptions everywhere. And there are jerks and morons everywhere. But if I come across them, I just move on.

... and that's the way I see it! *bows*



I will be greatly anticipating Kaylyn's book, and if I can help in any way, let me know. I have editing experience. Good luck, guys!


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

I don't even know how to describe the people of MI (their former home). Bitter, self absorbed, mouth breathing inbred knuckle draggers come to mind. But, it's my home!


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

partdeux said:


> I don't even know how to describe the people of MI (their former home). Bitter, self absorbed, mouth breathing inbred knuckle draggers come to mind. But, it's my home!


And then there are people like you... who are the exception where you live!

(Um... right?)


----------



## kaylynandcasey (Feb 18, 2012)

Out horn id broken. Haha and if like to say that all the people weve met so far here.in the south are.pretty average. Same as people north. Some good some ehhhh. Were all a virus eitherway.


----------



## kaylynandcasey (Feb 18, 2012)

Ps. We have a touchscreen phone and i have big fingers. Ill be makin penty of mistakes im sure. Just bare with me.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

what part of GA are ya going to?

I am in North Alabama.


----------



## kaylynandcasey (Feb 18, 2012)

Were headed south east of atlanta.


----------



## kaylynandcasey (Feb 18, 2012)

Coming through chattanooga soon.


----------



## kaylynandcasey (Feb 18, 2012)

I noticed the red dirt down this way. Does anyone know of it being used/does it work for cob? It looks as if it would look great against a nice warming red stain.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

gypsysue said:


> And then there are people like you... who are the exception where you live!
> 
> (Um... right?)


naw


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

kaylynandcasey said:


> Were headed south east of atlanta.


*
Oh geesh! South east Atlanta? Please be careful! Bad neighborhood! Keep all your doors locked at all times and be leary of anyone getting too close to you. Marietta, not too bad (thinking of you coming down 75). *


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

I would avoid Atlanta all together. Head to the mountains.


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

kaylynandcasey said:


> I noticed the red dirt down this way. Does anyone know of it being used/does it work for cob? It looks as if it would look great against a nice warming red stain.


*
It's red clay...welcome to my world! Try getting it out of kids clothes! Worse...try gardening in it. It compacts and will bend a hoe. Over the years I had added things to my garden to make the soil better, in fact it's great now, but other people have an easier time gardening because their soil is softer.
We get something called the Farmers and Consumers Market Bulletin. It is like a Craigs list (using that term loosely) for agriculture. It has listings for people that need help on their farms too... the website is www.thegamarketbulletin.com 
Check to see if they have anything listed that would help you. *


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

Here is what I saw on the website. The one in Tyrone looked good for a quick job.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Home Search for an Ad Submit an Ad 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Farm Employment
If you have questions regarding ads in this category, call Andrea Stephens at 404-651-9081 or 404-651-9082.
Only farm work or farm help wanted advertisements allowed. No commercial, industrial or domestic employment permitted.

------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------
------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------------
Caretaker wanted for 200 acre timber, grazing, and hunting farm, excellent housing furnished. Howard Rhodes
Geneva, Ga. 706-269-3919
---------------------------------------------------------------------

Full or part time employment as a farm hand. Terrell Chapman Gainesville, Ga. 404-399-3136
---------------------------------------------------------------------
Large horse farm seeks hard working, responsible individual to assist with daily feeding and stall cleaning. email [email protected] Liz Holson Tyrone 404-328-8401
---------------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Will exchange care taker quarters partial/full exchange for chores horse farm, non smoker references deposit req. Gary Selph Monroe, Ga. 770-266-0397
---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

